# DBD: Can't load driver file apr_dbd_oracle.so



## f5b (Mar 11, 2010)

less /usr/local/etc/apache22/Include/oracle.conf

```
LoadModule authn_dbd_module libexec/apache22/mod_authn_dbd.so
LoadModule dbd_module libexec/apache22/mod_dbd.so


# mod_dbd configuration
DBDriver oracle
DBDParams "dbname=xxx user=xxx password=xxx server=remoteserver.xxx.com:1521"

DBDMin  4
DBDKeep 8
DBDMax  20
DBDExptime 300

<Directory /home/jsb/>
  # core authentication and mod_auth_basic configuration
  # for mod_authn_dbd
  AuthType Basic
  AuthName "My Server"
  AuthBasicProvider dbd

  # core authorization configuration
  Require valid-user

  # mod_authn_dbd SQL query to authenticate a user
  AuthDBDUserPWQuery \
    "SELECT password FROM authn WHERE user = %s"
</Directory>
```


```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache22 restart
Performing sanity check on apache22 configuration:
Syntax error on line 6 of /usr/local/etc/apache22/Includes/oracle.conf:
DBD: Can't load driver file apr_dbd_oracle.so
```

I have installed apr-ipv6-gdbm-db42-1.3.9.1.3.9_1 
but no oracle option to choose.

http://apache.osuosl.org/apr/CHANGES-APR-UTIL-1.3  said
  *) Add apr_dbd_oracle driver [Nick Kew and Chris Darroch]


What Can I do?


----------

